# What is the biggest surge you have seen on New Years Eve? 10.5X for me



## Dave Bust (Jun 28, 2017)

Let me correct that

what is the biggest surge you have seen vs the biggest surge you got on new years eve?

i saw 13.8X but snagged a 10.5X for a 20 minute ride,,,,6 drunk chicks ordered uber XL they were more than happy to split the bill.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Must be nice to still get multiplier type surges.


----------



## JesusisLord777 (Dec 4, 2016)

A couple of years ago, I saw a 9.9. It rarely surges here, but you might see 2.5x a few times a year


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

12.x here briefly on NYE. I never understood why they left it get that high however. Almost no one is going to order rides, it is terrible PR and it encourages pax to just offer waiting drivers straight cash cutting out greedy middleman Uber. Stupid.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

I've got many 750% & 500% on Lyft in 2016-2017

This will be Uber's first time for me on NYE....probably $1.25 with new surge with those cheap greedy robbers.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> I've got many 750% & 500% on Lyft in 2016-2017
> 
> This will be Uber's first time for me on NYE....probably $1.25 with new surge with those cheap greedy robbers.


Who is that masked stranger??? Back from a UP.N reeducation camp?

5.7x was highest I seen. Caught a 500% PZ and it was a 22 mile ride. Still my best Fare (not including tip) to date.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Merc7186 said:


> Who is that masked stranger??? Back from a UP.N reeducation camp?
> 
> 5.7x was highest I seen. Caught a 500% PZ and it was a 22 mile ride. Still my best Fare (not including tip) to date.


Was kinda nice having some time off.....I drove Christmas day and did really well. Never knew so many people flew around on the Holiday (did lots of airport rides, one guy tipped $30)


----------



## SamuelB (Aug 29, 2018)

About two fiddy


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Surges are relative because there's no guarantee you'll get the surge that's shown on the map any way. I just play it like Keno and see what I get.


----------



## Hono driver (Dec 15, 2017)

Last year 4.o in Hawaii. My best ride on nye was 14 miles for $139


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Uber had the surge at 6.0X and I did not get a single hit on Uber. Did non stop Lyft rides the whole time at 1.25X to 1.5X. Left the Uber app running while running Lyft passengers just to see if I would get any hits, not a single one. Uber screwed themselves on the high surge rate, riders are smart enough for the most part to check both apps during peak times. Lyft wins out every time.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

FLKeys said:


> Uber had the surge at 6.0X and I did not get a single hit on Uber. Did non stop Lyft rides the whole time at 1.25X to 1.5X. Left the Uber app running while running Lyft passengers just to see if I would get any hits, not a single one. Uber screwed themselves on the high surge rate, riders are smart enough for the most part to check both apps during peak times. Lyft wins out every time.


Not in my neck of the woods! Uber was the clear winner over here. Lyft is horribly slow on the draw to pay drivers, and when Uber is surging big and Lyft is paying base or close to it..... drivers turn off Lyft, pax dont get rides! I got repeated back to back Uber requests to pick people up downtown up to 9 miles away at +$20 for almost 2 hours, people were willing to pay it. Not that I took them...


----------



## djfx (Jan 1, 2016)

My highest surge I believe


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

djfx said:


> My highest surge I believe


Not bad!


----------



## Scotto Florida (Jan 15, 2019)

Dave Bust said:


> Let me correct that
> 
> what is the biggest surge you have seen vs the biggest surge you got on new years eve?
> 
> i saw 13.8X but snagged a 10.5X for a 20 minute ride,,,,6 drunk chicks ordered uber XL they were more than happy to split the bill.


I got one at 6.5 and a few in the upper 5's. It stayed that way for about two hours. The most I have ever made per minute. $280 in 1 hour 22 minutes of driving. Next year Ill start an hour earlier


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Dave Bust said:


> Let me correct that
> 
> what is the biggest surge you have seen vs the biggest surge you got on new years eve?
> 
> i saw 13.8X but snagged a 10.5X for a 20 minute ride,,,,6 drunk chicks ordered uber XL they were more than happy to split the bill.


$40 on NYE (which is max), since then $18


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

i will say the best nye deal i ever got . was last new years 1 year ago in phila.
from 1-3 am lyft gave us 450% prime...than at 3 am to 5 am same price different busy area called fishtown...pax were paying $10 we were getting $55. than at 5 am to 7 am ..it went to prime 150 for a few hours....made easy stress free $1000+ with lyft a 1 nice 2.9 xl uber for $200


----------



## PlayLoud (Jan 11, 2019)

Started last month. My first (and biggest) surge was a $10 (no multiplier here). The pax was getting picked up from a Stars game at AAC. Well, that was an experience to say the least. I spent so long navigating the traffic and road blockages, it wasn't worth it.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

BIGGEST # IS NOT ALWAYS HIGHEST PAY.
a 10x going 1 mile is not better than a 3.5 going 100 mls


----------

